# Committee approves bill to repeal Alabama pistol permit requirement



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.al.com/news/2020/03/bill-to-repeal-alabama-pistol-permit-requirement-up-for-debate.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sheriff admit the fees help fund their department


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

tony pasley said:


> Sheriff admit the fees help fund their department


Pretty much. It's just like back in the early part of 2016 when Oklahoma tried the first time to get the law changed to be similar to that of Alabama by not requiring a permit to open carry and how our recent Constitutional carry was tossed out back in 2017 because of the fact that they didn't want it to hurt their revenue from lost permit fees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

tony pasley said:


> Sheriff admit the fees help fund their department


Pretty much. It's just like back in the early part of 2016 when Oklahoma tried the first time to get the law changed to be similar to that of Alabama by not requiring a permit to open carry and how our recent Constitutional carry was tossed out back in 2017 because of the fact that they didn't want it to hurt their revenue from lost permit fees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.al.com/news/2020/03/bill-to-repeal-alabama-pistol-permit-requirement-up-for-debate.html


You know it'll never cease to amaze me that when every time a bunch of Democrats want to shoot down the possibility of a state going full-blown constitutional carry or permitless carry, they always resort to sayin' how are things going to be so bad because there won't be any more people getting background checked and all this other crap before they go carry a gun and it's like, how can you be so damn stupid when all the bad guys, thugs, and everybody else like that who carries without a permit when they should have a permit but they carry without it anyway. People who aren't even allowed to have guns in the first place yet they still carry them anyway and do evil things with them but now, let's just make like all we care about is the law-abiding citizens and that we could care less about everybody else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

